# CA USA: "You Like Apples?"



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"How about them apples?"









That's the email I got from my dad this morning.
Biggest bastard in the family!

We knew it was coming. We saw the signs. We talked about which day we were going out. He told me he couldn't until Thursday, and I wasn't free Thursday, so a joint attack was off for this week. It turns out his chiro appointment was pushed back and he went out this morning spur of the moment. He hooked 2 that were lost in the kelp and then this one hooked a bit deeper out away from the kelp edge --all before 0900 and all with Carolina rigged green macks.
47.5lbs.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF%&#! ! !


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

I know that feeling. Nice fish. Bastards.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2013)

Occy post deleted.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Great fish.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zed get your finger out and catch a bigger one, it will be the only way to shut him up now mate, but he has good reason to crow at present.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Yep he can't wipe that smile off his face for a while I recon. Great catch.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Excellent! Congrats to your dad.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Your Dad rocks Troy. 



Dodge said:


> Zed get your finger out and catch a bigger one, it will be the only way to shut him up now mate, but he has good reason to crow at present.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's one brag worthy fish! I think I'd be doing a funny little dance if I'd caught that.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah man, that's a beauty! Huge congrats!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Superb fish. His smile is a little subdued though. My smile would split my head in half if I got a fish like that!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice fish Zed... old farts seem to be kickin' arse lately, eh? 8)

Jimbo


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

So just a follow up. It wasn't my report anyway so I'll just put this here with my side of the last week.

My dad hit the bite day w/ a 1 for 3 effort, all alone as I mentioned above.
The next day steveooo --I've mentioned this one before, he colludes with my dad in taunting me w/ big fish-- goes out in the am and get's this one.
55lbs.
Nice video. Perfect conditions. Nature putting on a show. Again alone.









So I get the word^, try and fit fishing into the schedule, and con CaboJohn into fishing this bite. Actually he was super game and concocted the plan. PM launch. Full moon. 2130 7ft span peak high tide.
We found very mixed up conditions with a 10kt wind pushing a 2-3ft windswell from the NW mixed at 45ish deg with a WSW.. The drift was a tricky straight SW out to sea. Paddling in the trough had the close period windswell up above head high, me in my P13 and Cabo and his wife on a OK Malibu2. Soggy donuts in trying conditions. Home, clean and in bed 0200.

Some days went by and a scattered 1 fish a day to 64lbs. I tried again w/ my dad on Tuesday. Water color and clarity was perfect. There were schools of bait. But the surface conditions were exactly opposite from the last Thursday night. Strong SSE windswell w 15kts of wind all night, crossed with a W. We slogged it out. Rounding the jetty in pitch black cresting waves was sketch. Went from 0500 to 1300 for a hand full of sandbass and a ray in very pushy conditions.

And so, I'm feeling a bit beat down and neglected, having missed the windows. Next time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Troy
What is that device that Steve uses on the fish aster gaffing it?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

Seriously awesome Zed. Oh man i know how you feel getting messages like that. It hurts so bad.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Seriously awesome Zed. Oh man i know how you feel getting messages like that. It hurts so bad.


I'm in a dark place.
Trev thats a game clip. Its used here adapted from spearo gear for securing your catch through the mouth/gill slit. Theres a line to a brass clip to lash it down if it doesnt fit in the hatch.


----------



## Scuttlebutt (Sep 27, 2012)

To quote 'Martin Brody' of 'Jaws' fame...a tad loosely... "I think your Dad is going to need a bigger Yak!".
Cheer's. S.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Zed,

You are now a family legend if you already weren't one. Go and get that bigger yak. You have earned it

regards

Ian


----------

